# Adding a turbo to 300zx



## Bslap (May 14, 2014)

Hey I currently have a 86 Nissan 300zx v6 non turbo and was wondering what turbo would be great to add to this car, it currently has 124k miles. Would it even be able to have a turbo and handle it to begin with? If so what turbo and what else would i have to add to help support and make it a better running car with a turbo? Please help and thank you everyone 
Also everytime i check on ebay and check if its compatible with my car it says nope of course is they any that will fit it if so please link much appreciated


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Honestly, the best route is to a get a factory T3 or T25 turbocharger than came standard on the Z31 300ZX Turbo. I would suggest getting on Z31performance.org if you are seriously interested in turbo'ing your Z31. You will need these parts at the least:

1. Turbo Z31 crossmember
2. Turbo Z31 driver's engine mount bracket
3. Turbo Z31 crank pulley
4. Turbo Z31 alternator bracket
5. Turbo Z31 turbo manifold
6. Turbo Z31 downflow pipe (post turbo)
7. Turbo Z31 fuel injectors
8. Turbo Z31 ECU
9. Turbo Z31 intake piping
10. Turbo Z31 oil pan
11. Turbo Z31 turbo oil feed and return lines
12. Turbo Z31 turbo coolant feed and return lines

Pending on the mileage on your engine, I would advise you refurbish it or rebuild it beforehand, especially if you have over 150,000 miles on the clock. Remember that by turbo'ing a NA VG30E, you're running a higher compression engine, so you run a greater risk for detonation.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

NA2T is a very common swap. Get the factory bits and go nuts. The NA and T engines are the same aside from compression ratios. The factory T3 is capable of 300ish HP with a boost controller and intercooler.


----------

